# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Оффтоп  >  Китайские хакеры меняют тактику для шпионажа за технологиями России

## olejah

Китайские хакеры, спонсируемые государством, нацелены на военные и аэрокосмические интересы в России и Белоруссии. По словам исследователей Proofpoint, эта группа киберпреступников с лета 2016 года начала использовать новый загрузчик, известный как ZeroT, чтобы установить PlugX – троян удаленного доступа.

В предыдущих атаках эта группа хакеров использовала фишинговые электронные письма с вложением в виде документа Microsoft Word, который эксплуатировал уязвимость CVE-2012-0158, также в письмах встречалась ссылка на сжатую в .rar-архив вредоносную программу.

Народно-освободительная армия Китая (НОАК) печально известна своими кампаниями, направленными на кражу интеллектуальной собственности правительств и некоммерческих организаций. В частности, часто подвергаются атакам аэрокосмические компании в США и Европе. Наиболее ярким примером является случай, когда гражданин Китая был осужден за копирование чертежов многофункционального истребителя-бомбардировщика пятого поколения Lockheed Martin F-35.

Исследование Proofpoint показывает, что российские фирмы также находятся в зоне риска и могут быть атакованы китайскими хакерами. Китайские самолеты выглядят очень похожими на российские или американские аналоги, об этом пишут в американском военном институте US Naval Institute.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Вадим Орлов

Чем бы дитя не тешилось

----------

